
Apple, Services and Moats - kaboro
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/9/13/Apple-services-moats
======
chmaynard
From the article: "I’m pretty skeptical of the TV Plus project, but that
shouldn’t take away from the broader story - that Apple is, mostly, doing
things that are entirely natural and correct for this stage of the smartphone
S Curve."

As an Apple shareholder, Apple TV Plus seems like more of a corporate
boondoggle than a serious investment. Giving away anything in very un-Appley
but Apple has essentially pegged its initial consumer value at zero. I doubt
if many Android users will switch to iPhone solely because of the free
subscription to TV Plus, but perhaps some existing Apple customers will decide
to upgrade to get it.

